# Perdido River



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

Anybody been lately? I'm going tomorrow out of Seminole. Report?


----------



## vvskycop (Sep 11, 2012)

good luck out there have a safe trip, im heading that way too, but i am looking for mr whiskers


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I have been catching a lot of channel cats way south on perdido, with a few mixed in reds and specs.


----------



## vvskycop (Sep 11, 2012)

Cathunter, "way south on perdido", is that as you enter the river from the bay?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

vvskycop said:


> Cathunter, "way south on perdido", is that as you enter the river from the bay?


yep, fishing the creek mouths and drop offs. A'll the way up to the Styx river cut off.


----------



## vvskycop (Sep 11, 2012)

went up into there today and hit the first little cut i came to, set up shop and then enjoyed watching the kids reel in those small channels, and big bream. thanks Cathunter


----------

